# Feet



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Any tips on things to keep goat feet short without trimming?
I have spools and they're in a 2 acre pen but one of my does I Can Not seem to keep up on her feet!
I think she might need them trimmed every 2 weeks. :/
anyway, im just lookin for tips, I heard somethin about a nailed ramp into their house,..
any other ideas?


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Ive heard of people pouring a concrete pad near their water or in an area that they have to walk in order to keep their feet worn down...I feel your pain. A few of my girls came to us with bad feet and it's been a battle. We are putting in a new area of fencing and I am hoping to develop something to keep their feet down. Their old paddock had big rough rocks that they would climb on and their feet were easier to maintain.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Boy do I feel your pain. Since it's almost always wet here we have to do them at least every other month.
Whereabouts is Yacolt?


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm about 10 min. North of Battle Ground. If you know where that is. Lol
If not, about a half hour north of Vancouver.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you! I'll look into the concrete idea.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I think it does help to breed for the darker pigmented hooves if you are able to select that trait. If not.. the dry ground and rocky areas help. I think ours need to be trimmed more in the winter wet season.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Breeding for dark pigment may be something to help me..My boer buck has dark feet and we are looking to get some more girls...The doe I have the most problem with has white feet. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Get Rocks!!!! I live in very rocky territory. No one out here has to trim hooves. The goats take care of it themselves by walking on all those rocks.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You can also try using a non toxic paint withstand mixed in and paint the heck out of everything they like to climb on or make some obstacles for them to climb on and have fun. A aframe is a perfect idea , all goats love to play king of the mountain , lol.
Have fun with it !


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

My goats love to play on cinder blocks...I use them to make steps for them to play on.
I also have roof shingles nailed to any wooden surfaces they play on.
It really has helped, they are 6 months old and have only had their hooves trimmed twice.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

You guys have some great ideas! 
I'll remember the dark pigment if I go to buy any more.
& does anyone know where you can get spools for cheap?
I had four of them but after 2 years two have rotted & broke.
I think getting some more of them & using the Sand/paint mix would be my best bet.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I mentioned this before. If you have any little ramps you can put a small coat of concrete on them and the incline seems to work pretty well. I hear you some have feet that are just more maintenance.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

you are about an 90 miles from me. Put an ad on craigslist, I'd put it under wanted, but also under materials; that's how I got mine. Good Luck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice from everyone


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

We have ramps and benches for our gals to play on. We nailed shingles on the top of everything, dual purpose protects the wood and helps with feet!


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

RebelRidgeFarm said:


> We nailed shingles on the top of everything, dual purpose protects the wood and helps with feet!


Have you had to replace the singles due to wear?

Erik L
Calhoun, TN

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

We haven't yet but I'm sure we eventually will. We don't have the option to put in concrete so we got creative!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would try rocks, put a add on cl, ranchers dont need rocks that are out in their field, we charged people $10 a pickup load for them to come get rocks for their yards, and that was just to pay for the grass that they would kill while driving to the rocks. It looks like you have boers (???) I noticed my boers dont really jump on things, so maybe if you made a little platform with the shingles or the concret idea, some where where they have to walk like to the feed or water. I also think that some goats are worse then others on trimming, I have 2 does that I only have to trim right before they kid and thats it, I will be keeping their kids ...they also have blk feet.


----------

